# "Pork Pie"



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I was watching Diners, Drive ins, and Dives last night. They had a dish that really sounded good. They didn't give the complete recipe really but I remembered what he did and I tried to duplicate it for dinner tonight. It's basically just a filling made from seasoned ground pork and mashed potatoes. I added some shredded Jack cheese and it came out really good. Here's the recipe...


*Pork Pie*


1 lb ground pork
½ small onion finely diced (about ½ cup)
1 tbsp butter
½ tsp poultry seasoning
salt and pepper
Mashed potatoes ( 4 servings of Hungry Jack instant potatoes)
1 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese
Pie crust for double crust pie (I made one from scratch, but premade will work too)
 (recipe for crust below)
1 egg (beaten)
1 tbsp water


Directions:


Preheat oven to 375 degrees


Heat skillet over medium high heat and melt butter. Add onions and pork. Cook until browned.  
While cooking, add salt, pepper, and poultry seasoning. When browned completely, drain and set aside. 


Prepare mashed potatoes according to package directions. I made enough for four servings according to the package. 

When meat and potatoes are prepared, combine in bowl and stir thoroughly. When combined, add cheese and mix. Place one crust in bottom of 9-1/2 pie pan. Press into pan and up the sides. Pour filling into lower crust. Spread filling to edges and top with second crust. Crimp edges. Combine egg and water. Brush top of pie with egg mixture.  


Bake for 45-50 minutes or until crust is golden brown.

Enjoy!


*Buttermilk Pie Crust*


2 cups all purpose flour
1 tsp salt
2/3 cup vegetable shortening cut into small cubes (cold from refrigerator is best
3 tbsp cold butter (cut into small cubes)
1/3 cup buttermilk, or as needed
2 tsp vegetable oil


Place flour and salt in bowl of food processor. Add shortening and butter to flour. Place lid on processor and pulse just until mixture becomes crumbly and about the size if small peas. Add buttermilk and vegetable oil. Pulse just until dough comes together. Remove from processor and divide in half and form into balls. Wrap each in plastic wrap and refrigerate for about a half hour. When cooled, roll crusts to size and assemble pie.


And a pic...


----------



## HAWKEYE29 (Dec 11, 2010)

We get a lot of ideas from triple d! This one looks good! W
ill have to try!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yeah the thing of it is that when they do show a recipe, they generally don't give you measurements and they're making restaurant size batches. I took the basic ingredients and GUESSED at how much to use. I can't believe it but the proportions came out pretty well. 

John


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Presentation has a lot to do with it and that is one great photo. I am getting hungry just thinking of the photo.

I have been slowly switching over to ground pork for many dishes or recipes that I used ground beef before. The ground pork is cheaper and contains the same or less fat. And pork is so great to work with since it absorbs spices or the spice taste so nicely.

Now you got me to thinking. The suckers are running and I could go catch a few. Then smoke the fish. Take the smoked fish and crumble it up and mix it with the pork to give it a hint of taste (like pieces of smoked ham were added).

You got a keeper recipe here, John. Going to work with it soon and hopefully I will remember to post the results.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

This afternoon I was working and hadn't eaten anything yet today. I was starved and kept thinking about how good a big hunk of this pie would taste at that moment. Then I started thinking about a variation. I think next time I make it, I'm going to make it a little Greek. I'm going to use ground lamb, some chopped spinach, and feta. I'll report on how that one works.

John


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

jpollman said:


> I'm going to use ground lamb, some chopped spinach, and feta.


You have a food addiction. That is another good idea.


----------

